# XP Services, Device Manager---> My Computer Context Menu



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

These are mainly for my own convenience, but I thought someone else might find them handy. One adds "Services" to the context menu of My Computer, and the other adds "Device Manager".

Pro only, I suspect, since they reference the MMC.

Any others people think might be useful?


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Thanks Elvandil! :up: I find it useful.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

well i don't have xp pro...............just xp............but somebody will use them


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

SIR****TMG said:


> well i don't have xp pro...............just xp............but somebody will use them


I'd make one for Home if I had it, but I don't know what opens these things in Home. I could guess, but then I wouldn't want to distribute something I made based on guesses .


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

> I'd make one for Home if I had it, but I don't know what opens these things in Home.


It is in TechRef and MSDN.   

Mind you, I haven't installed it either.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Anyone know how to make Windows XP "Event Viewer" and " Services" open maximised?

I try to keep the stuff (mentioned here) somewhat hidden so they don't get played with by mistake..

Thanks
Cowboy


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

DaveBurnett said:


> It is in TechRef and MSDN.
> 
> Mind you, I haven't installed it either.


LOL. Yes, of course they are, but I'd still like to try them after making them and have to wait until an HE comes my way.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Space Cowboy said:


> Anyone know how to make Windows XP "Event Viewer" and " Services" open maximised?
> 
> I try to keep the stuff (mentioned here) somewhat hidden so they don't get played with by mistake..
> 
> ...


Couldn't get them to open maximized, either. But then I really don't want to spend too much time on it, you understand.

If others use your account, I can see the wisdom of making those things unavailable. But in a limited account, they won't do much even if present.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

> If others use your account, I can see the wisdom of making those things unavailable. But in a limited account, they won't do much even if present.


Don't worry about it .. NOBODY has figured it out for me yet  And I've been searchin.

There is only ONE account on my computer..

I have enough trouble keeping that straighted out 

Thanks for the effort :up:


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Nobody? Well. we can't have that.

Attached is a shortcut you can run from anywhere that will open the Services window maximized.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks Allot

Works like a charm ..

Even this guy named NEWT couldn't figure out the event viewer tweak ..  

Laters


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Since nobody was able to provide the maximized Event Viewer, I think I have it figured out for you.

http://www.onecomputerguy.com/eventvwr_max.zip

In addition, rather than just posting a file to download, I'd like to let you all know it is not that much of a mystery or difficult. Just open an existing file and the maximized one and look at the few different lines of text at the beginning, particularly "SW_SHOWMAXIMIZED" rather than "SW_SHOWNORMAL"

Maybe this additional information will help you reconfigure other ones for yourself as well.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks Bob .. Works Perfect .. Now if I could just stop looking in there I'd be all set 

Keeps me outa trouble I guess  

Cheers


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Glad it worked and thanks for posting back. Really pretty simple to do.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Space Cowboy said:


> Thanks Allot
> 
> Works like a charm ..
> 
> ...


You're welcome. The zip file above has shortcuts for both Services and the Event Viewer. Now that I've figured it out, I'm bound to have imitators .

These can be made for any snap-in. Sorry that some people think that is "simple"---I'm sure that that slap in the face wasn't appreciated very much after all the effort you put in. But it wasn't really that "simple" until another approach was tried, so I appreciate the effort that you put into it originally.

PS. I guess I haven't seen much of Newt lately. But I don't really miss him, either. You?

Glad you joined the good one.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

Elvandil said:


> I'm bound to have imitators .
> 
> These can be made for any snap-in. Sorry that some people think that is "simple"


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

No slap in the face was intended and it's unfortunate that it was taken that way. Not even sure what would prompt such a response. 

Just letting folks know that it is easy to do and wanted to give some information to help them continue with other snap ins if they wanted. Hopefully more information is ok to post.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Tapeuup said:


>


LOL. That "Ignore" list is getting huge .


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Space Cowboy said:


> Thanks Bob .. Works Perfect .. Now if I could just stop looking in there I'd be all set
> 
> Keeps me outa trouble I guess
> 
> Cheers


You're welcome


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Elvandil said:


> Nobody? Well. we can't have that.
> 
> Attached is a shortcut you can run from anywhere that will open the Services window maximized.


Good to see that the Event View was eventually added as well. From the time stamp, it looks like this was finally put in something like four hours later. Maybe the text could have been changed to mention the Event View as well.

But again hopefully it is ok to let people know something is simple to do, give basic instructions for how to do it, and thereby provide the opportunity for people to learn and try things on their own. Hopefully the moderators and administrators would welcome this rather than take it so negatively. Maybe just a bad day or something.

From Space Cowboy's appreciation - "Thanks Bob .. Works Perfect .. " it seems that it is fine with him.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

Simple to one maybe brain surgery to another, looked like a slap, a judo throw & a spit in the face to me BUT.... that's just me! nice little nugget Elvandil, excuse me while I remove my nose from your A$$


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Again, not intended that way at all and am sorry it was misinterpreted. 

Also why in addition I gave the basics for doing it yourself. Letting folks know it wasn't some file like a more complicated dll or executable that you more or less needed to be a programmer to change. They are text files that can easily be edited with something as unsophisticated as notepad. 

You might give it a try yourself to see how easy it is. Then hopefully you won't be insulted.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

Bob Cerelli said:


> You might give it a try yourself to see how easy it is. Then hopefully you won't be insulted.


LOL, why would I be insulted? I have never posted because I never have a problem I can't fix, You need to climb down from that tree because your not the smartest one around! Also bob, you need to work on trying not to belittle people because your not all that! I'm done, Elvandil, didn't mean to turn your thread into a typing match with bobby.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

I'm not sure why you would be insulted either. All I did was give the poster a modified event viewer that would open in full screen, mention that it was fairly easy to make the change, and give basic instructions to how to do it. Nothing about being smart in that at all. In fact I don't post in most threads because I don't know the answers to most of the questions.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Tapeuup said:


> Simple to one maybe brain surgery to another, looked like a slap, a judo throw & a spit in the face to me BUT.... that's just me! nice little nugget Elvandil, excuse me while I remove my nose from your A$$


That's what we have the "Ignore" list for---so we don't need to read all the useless negative junk that some people who have nothing better to do but troll other peoples' posts, insult, contradict, misinterpret. You should try it out. It cleans up threads very nicely and makes them generally more pleasant to read.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Where is this ignore list at anywho .. In the CP?

Oh I found it in CP .. looks like there are only 3 people you can add ??

I must be the #1 name in everyones list  

Kinda cool though .. never saw that before


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Again, didn't see any "insult, contradict, misinterpret". Can you maybe post the quotes from this thread that intentionally insulted anyone, contradicted anyone or misinterpreted some information?

Space Cowboy, given your thanks to me earlier, were you in some way insulted by anything I said. Again, if so, it was not my intent.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

NOBODY insults the Space Cowboy and gets away with it 

I will destroy you .. 










Thanks to everyone for their efforts .. I really have been lookin for that tweak for awhile now.

Cheers


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Seriously? Were you insulted?

I'm more than a little concerned about how some information has apparently been taken. I tried to give you an altered file that opened the event viewer full screen and hope it is useful for you.

But were you seriously insulted by anything?


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Thanks Bob--great tool--saves me a step! Wow, this forum sounds like Civilized Debate--heck, Bob wasn't being nasty or condescending---why the attacks?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Thanks for the thanks and hopefully you weren't insulted by anything.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Space Cowboy said:


> Where is this ignore list at anywho .. In the CP?
> 
> Oh I found it in CP .. looks like there are only 3 people you can add ??
> 
> ...


You can put as many people in the list as you want. Every time you add a name or 2, it opens up 2 more spaces for you.

Try it out. It really makes the threads more readable at times.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

linskyjack said:


> Thanks Bob--great tool--saves me a step! Wow, this forum sounds like Civilized Debate--heck, Bob wasn't being nasty or condescending---why the attacks?


I have no idea either and have asked several times. Seems like it is easier to make them than to back them up or explain them.


----------



## MaryL (Aug 29, 2005)

Bob Cerelli said:


> Since nobody was able to provide the maximized Event Viewer, I think I have it figured out for you.
> (url blocked for me :^)
> In addition, rather than just posting a file to download, I'd like to let you all know it is not that much of a mystery or difficult. Just open an existing file and the maximized one and look at the few different lines of text at the beginning, particularly "SW_SHOWMAXIMIZED" rather than "SW_SHOWNORMAL"
> 
> Maybe this additional information will help you reconfigure other ones for yourself as well.


  Hi Bob. I looked at properties every which way I could on event viewer, and didn't see anywhere to add a line of "SW_SHOWMAXIMIZED". Where exactly would this go if I wanted to modify my gui launch rather than use one of these provided zip files?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

It's not in the properties. It's in the file itself. Just open it with a text editor, like notepad. Then make the changes and save it. Might want to pick a different file name.

For example, I just:
1. Copied diskmgmt.msc to the desktop
2. Opened it with notepad
3. Replaced the first SW_NORMAL with SW_SHOWMAXIMIZED
4. Saved and ran the file. 

It came up maximized.


----------



## MaryL (Aug 29, 2005)

OH it's the MMC we're modifying?

Thanks for explaining!!! I just duplicated what you said. Saw the text behind the programs I use regularly (an unfamiliar view).


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

If you are going to open it by typing in notepad and then the file name, you need to include the path and extension as well. I'm not sure where you copied the file to for the path, but the file name is eventvwr.msc. 

Another way is to try right clicking on the file, and see if you have the option for Open With, then choose the program as notepad.

But I don't think any of this was for opening a copy of the event log in notepad. Just the Event Viewer opening maximized.


----------



## MaryL (Aug 29, 2005)

I had tried eventvwr with no extension specified. I know better now.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Glad the extra information helped. 

Have you been able to open the file with notepad or any other plain text editor and see what the changes are I was referring to?


----------



## MaryL (Aug 29, 2005)

Sure did, got it to work fine! Now that I know it's a .msc file I'm editing!  
Now do you know a way to get my mozilla browser to open in "normal", rather than maximized?


----------



## MaryL (Aug 29, 2005)

Bob Cerelli said:


> Glad the extra information helped.
> 
> Have you been able to open the file with notepad or any other plain text editor and see what the changes are I was referring to?


OOPS! I guess my process needs some work. I edited previous posts instead of posting new. I won't do that again! (I explain better in the post prior to this one from you).


----------

